# Carrollton, GA - HANDSOME 4 month old pup



## gtigger719 (Feb 27, 2006)

Legend is a nice young male German Shepherd puppy. He's 18 weeks old (born February 2, 2008) and he's had his first set of puppy shots. Legend is evidently especially fond of women, according to his former owner.

This shelter is NOT a no-kill shelter. If you are interested in an animal, please act quickly. Phone the Carroll County Animal Shelter (770-834-8150 ext. 10) or visit the shelter from 9:00 a.m. till 4:30 p.m. on Monday through Friday and 9:00 - 11:30 a.m. on Saturdays. Adoption fee: $20.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11061445

Carroll County Animal Shelter 
280 Zyzzx Street 
Carrollton, GA 30117 
Phone: 770-834-8150 ext 10 
Fax: 770-834-6886


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Ooooh, he is gorgeous!

K


----------



## kreativ (Jan 17, 2008)

I email the shelter. Waiting for a response.


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

I pray this pup finds a rescue committed to him 100% because this shelter has been shut down several times in the last year due to Parvo and even Distemper. I'm afraid most local adopters would PTS instead of treating if he falls sick









Kathryn


----------



## kreativ (Jan 17, 2008)

i just clicked on the link and it says hes no longer listed!!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

He's so cute!! And he was born on my birthday. I wish I was closer....


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 26, 2006)

Any news on this one? He looks just like my Ruso.

Tammy


----------

